# preparing for divorce



## Hindenburg (Jun 22, 2013)

So I haven't dropped the news yet to my SO. Mainly because I'm afraid of her reaction. She is crazy and I'm sure it's going to rain holy hell when I do tell her. Anyway. To my question.. 

is it legal to sell items to a friend in order to protect them from the division of assets? I'm specifically concerned about my motorcycle and some other family heirloom type things (from my family of course, and yes the motorcycle is paid off and only registered in my name). 

Thanks for the assistance.


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

You should talk to a lawyer, but from what I understand, no. If you get caught doing it, I suspect your judge will NOT be happy with you.

Was the motorcycle bought prior to marriage? If so, it may be safe (again, talk to a lawyer). If not, it was bought with marital funds, and is liable to be included in the assets you receive from the split.

Is she your "SO", or is she your spouse?

C


----------



## Hindenburg (Jun 22, 2013)

Ahh, I didn't think about that. Yes indeed I guess it was bought with marital money. I don't think I have anything that wasn't anymore. What about moving it somewhere for protection from her? I don't trust her to not go bonkers and destroy things. 

And yes she is my spouse. I thought using "SO" was the same 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## PBear (Nov 16, 2010)

Hindenburg said:


> Ahh, I didn't think about that. Yes indeed I guess it was bought with marital money. I don't think I have anything that wasn't anymore. What about moving it somewhere for protection from her? I don't trust her to not go bonkers and destroy things.
> 
> And yes she is my spouse. I thought using "SO" was the same
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you don't mind parking it for awhile, I'd find a garage or a storage unit to put it in. If you don't change ownership on it, it should be fine. Again, talk to a lawyer. You should talk to a lawyer about all sorts of stuff before you consider raising the issue with her, especially if you expect a sh1t-storm. Know your rights AND responsibilities. What you can reasonably hope to achieve in a divorce settlement. 

You can have an SO without them being a spouse (as in, significant dating/life partner). But hopefully your spouse is also your SO.

C


----------

